# Spring Classic, anyone?



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

hmmm where is it?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Toronto, this coming weekend. Annual FITA Elimination event, been going on well over 20 years now, run by Gary Gillies and Joan McDonald.


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

So far, Trevor Furlotte, Trina Snooks and I, Ken Bullock are the only ones from NB going. I have not heard from NS yet...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Laurie Bolivar and Matt Laprade from halifax are going


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

http://fca.ca/images/stories/FCA/Hi...c/ArchersRegistered2010springclassicjun13.pdf


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am going to the Spring Classic... 

However, I am ticked that the Golden Maple Leaf Field shoot at Caledon is the same weekend. How can people from the same club not get together and stop schedule conflicts... as you can see I am ticked to say the least about this.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

These are 2 different clubs and the shoots are entirely different events and over an hour apart. Besides, seeing as how only about 8 people are showing up for the local field rounds these days, I can't see that as a major issue. 

You do have to accomodate the National and International schedule, plus there's the issue of the availability of the people and facilities to consider. Scheduling is not as easy as it looks - it would be if all the clubs could get their acts together well in advance, but that will never happen.

I did like the old days when the shoots were always on the same weekend each year. The Golden Maple Leaf used to be the last Sunday in May, a huge event, a target round plus a field round, with over a hundred shooters regularly participating.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well I guess there's no sense in me going to shoot at Caledon on Sunday. No one will be there to beat me. 

I can shoot at home all by myself without having to drive over an hour. 

Have fun at the Spring Classic everyone. 



araz2114 said:


> I am going to the Spring Classic...
> 
> However, I am ticked that the Golden Maple Leaf Field shoot at Caledon is the same weekend. How can people from the same club not get together and stop schedule conflicts... as you can see I am ticked to say the least about this.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well I guess there's no sense in me going to shoot at Caledon on Sunday. No one will be there to beat me. 

I can shoot at home all by myself without having to drive over an hour. 

Have fun at the Spring Classic everyone. 



araz2114 said:


> I am going to the Spring Classic...
> 
> However, I am ticked that the Golden Maple Leaf Field shoot at Caledon is the same weekend. How can people from the same club not get together and stop schedule conflicts... as you can see I am ticked to say the least about this.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Well I guess there's no sense in me going to shoot at Caledon on Sunday. No one will be there to beat me.
> 
> I can shoot at home all by myself without having to drive over an hour.
> 
> ...


You should still go Matty... they'll still give you the silver... :wink:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats just not nice:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

shootthewhatnow said:


> You should still go Matty... they'll still give you the silver... :wink:


:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Tyhurst is pre-registered for the Golden Maple Leaf so you guys could shoot together.

I'm trying to think of something funny to say that wouldn't be hurtful to one or both of you, but I can't.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

so then

1st place Mat
2nd place Mat

Seems pretty good to me


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> Who's in? I've staked out a spot under the big tree.


Will you be shooting or just taking up shade?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh yeah. Shooting. I think I've only missed it twice in its long history. Had to work last year. I actually won it twice. Got the geese to prove it, too.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

It's only good if THIS Matt come in first place. 

I could use the practice for the following weekend in Maryland. 



H.M. Murdock said:


> so then
> 
> 1st place Mat
> 2nd place Mat
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Well after some discussion with Gary we have decided to go Fiona will be shooting and to the detrimant of you that are left I will be red shirting it all weekend


who's arrow is it.... Dietmar's ...its out... followed by a red card for lipping back can't wait now:wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sc*

Chris, I can drive Saturday and leave without you again..


p.s. if Matt and Matt are the only ones at the GM, then one of them is guaranteed top 10!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Where is this event being held? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Matty you come on out Kim W needs someone else to beat besides me shes getting tired of doing that:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Unfortunately I won't be making a Caledon appearance. Damn work!

The good news is though that I've got the time off I need to shoot field in Maryland the following weekend. :thumb:

Anyone want to come and shoot some field hillbilly style and see if they can tame "The Hill"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Did I hear right that Dave Cousins is shooting the Spring Classic?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

That could be a smelly event for the Germans


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

this thread is starting to smell poopy


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

DC is not on the start list I have


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be there! Joan was nice enough to allow me in with a late phone registration! Can't wait...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey it's north of the toronto metro zoo, just south east of Reesor Road and Steeles ave east, in Woodlands park that is park of the Rouge river headlands

anyone have a google image?

about 80 shooters , I'll be there


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Here ya go...


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Stash said:


> Who's in? I've staked out a spot under the big tree.


I will join ya Stan!! I have my chair all ready to go!! See ya there saturday.


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Practice went well. Today is the double 70m meter ranking round, 144 arrows. tomorrow the double elimination round... Nice field seems to be well sheltered so hopefully the wind is not a big factor. Joan, Gary and the gang did a great job of setting it up.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Any scores?


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Coverage of scores/results are availible on the FCA Facebook page. Vanessa Lee is doing a great job the updates.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

MCOMP - Trillus, Perkins, Fagan
WCOMP - Groszko, McClean, Parlee
MREC - Duenas, Mozhar, Rousseau
WREC - Vrakking, Nodtochy, Savage


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

:thumbs_up We had a great time shooting with all of you this weekend... Joan, Gary and the Gang put on a high end shoot, congratulations to them and all the archers, can't wait till the next one......


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Joan and Gary, thanks again for a great shoot!


----------

